# who't would you do?



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi my child is 14 and her pony is 14.1hh she has worked very herd with him and things are going well for them but she is geting to toll for him sume of her friends say she shod sell him and get a horse .she love him so much and dos not whont to sell him i did not whont her to go in to horses untill she is 16 .Who't would you do?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she'll be find how long she been riding?.
fade was on horse before that age


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi carol she has been riding for 6 years but she lost her confidence two years ago but it is coming back with this pony


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

She'll be fine.. I used to have a 14.2 arab mare untill a few yrs ago and I'm 5'7"! She certainly didnt have any problems carrying me around!

The most important thing is your little girls confidence as you dont want to end up getting a horse thats too big and will knock her confidence


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

im 5ft3" and i have a 14hands pony 
if she feels she isnt far to tall for him then wont do no harm keep him i get told im to tall for teddy but to me he feels fine im just getting my confidence back now aswell and unless she feels shes to tall or heavy then they will be fine 

and if she was to heavy he will let you no 

im not saying she is heavy btw x


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Well, I'm 5ft 6 and used to ride my childrens 12hh hunter pony!  I did look big on him, but he carried me fine (Used to try and bog off with me on the gallops ) and it was BRILLIANT fun riding him. 

As long as the pony carries your daughter fine, and she is not doing anything where looking too tall is likely to be an issue (such as showing) then it really doesn't matter. 

I know plenty of teenagers who have been keen to go on to horses, and then regretted it. Horses are not so forgiving as the often high % native ponies they have, and they can't usually do all the fun things they do on ponies.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Far to many people think when you get to a certain age you have to move onto horses.ponys are quite capable of carrying adults,as long as they are not to heavy of course.


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

thank you. you have made me fill much better about keeping him till she is older as she is olny 6 stone and hight is 5.f6about


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

thank you. you have made me fill much better about keeping him till she is older as she is only 6 stone and hight is 5.f6about


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

If your daughter is only 6 stone she will be absolutely fine! Why run before you can walk! She could continue to have fun with him for years. It's probably the friends who are too big for him, so are trying to encourage her to get something bigger


----------



## payday (Sep 21, 2008)

if she does not want anything bigger then leave her with ponies, they can carry more then most people think, some are stronger then some horses. but look at it this way: i have been on horses all my life when i was seven i learned to ride on a horse. falling off a horse does not hurt anymore or less then falling off a pony, most horses are less stubborn then ponies too. you can always just start her off with a 15 hh horse, 15 hh is a nice hight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

If she is competing and looks really silly by being too tall or is kicking jumps down with her own feet then maybe it's time to move onto something bigger, or else stop competing. But if she's only hacking, schooling and doing small jumps, or if she's not rediculously tall then carry on as you are. 6stone is nothing to most ponies. Remember to let the stirrup leathers out longer as she grows, so many children forget to do this and end up looking a bit like racing jockeys! Also remember the leg aids should be given with the calf muscle at the back of the leg, not the heels, so it doesn't matter if her legs hang down a bit long. 

Some people are a bit snobby about ponies and consider them inferior to horses, some people are obsessed with moving onto horses as soon as they can. There is really no need to move on from ponies unless you are too heavy for them, want to compete in affiliated jumping classes where there are rules about rider age and height of horse/pony, or if you have a large bottom that doesn't fit in a pony sized saddle!


----------



## hoofs (Oct 7, 2008)

hi ever thought of loning the pony out but asking for it to be kept on the yard if poss? by the way im 5ft4 and have only just stopped riding our mini shetland!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DiamondHooves said:


> hi my child is 14 and her pony is 14.1hh she has worked very herd with him and things are going well for them but she is geting to toll for him sume of her friends say she shod sell him and get a horse .she love him so much and dos not whont to sell him i did not whont her to go in to horses untill she is 16 .Who't would you do?


Put a picture of them on.. and we can look.. Personally I wouldn't want my child to compete senior till he was a senior.. There is a girl on our yard who is twelve thirteen and she is on a 16 hh so has to compete senior this then makes things very hard at shows...

plus if she is jumping its irrelevant unless her feet are dragging the poles down..


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

this picture was taken at a show 2 weeks ago


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi please let my know what you think is she to big for this pony


----------

